# Looking to Lease in South GA



## Lex11 (Jan 24, 2012)

2012-2013 Looking for Approx. 200-300 Acres to Lease in South Ga. area. Terrell, Lee, Randolph Counties is about as far North as I would like to go.


----------



## rutledgerm (Apr 23, 2012)

*members*

I have room for 4 members with a camp house. Campground, cleaning station, between benevolence and lumpkin, ga great hunting and fellowship. Call mike at 352-427-4985 for details FOR ONLY $1000.00 PER MEMBER


----------



## rutledgerm (Apr 23, 2012)

I have room for 4 members with a camp house. Campground, cleaning station, between benevolence and lumpkin, ga great hunting and fellowship. Call mike at 352-427-4985 for details FOR ONLY $1000.00 PER MEMBER


----------



## joedublin (May 6, 2012)

We have 2 open spots in our 516 acre deer and turkey club in Whigham,Georgia...give me a call and I can give you all the details....JOE     352-694-5419


----------

